# Hitch on E39



## eswimm (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone put a hitch on an E39 sedan? 

I need to tow a Sea Doo and right now I'm looking at a Draw-Tite from U-Haul installed for around $450.

Searching around, the only other hitch option I've seen is a Da'Lan, but it looks like it costs even more than the Draw-Tite.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

eswimm said:


> Anyone put a hitch on an E39 sedan?
> 
> I need to tow a Sea Doo and right now I'm looking at a Draw-Tite from U-Haul installed for around $450.
> 
> Searching around, the only other hitch option I've seen is a Da'Lan, but it looks like it costs even more than the Draw-Tite.


BMW offers a factory kit that is quite a bit more expensive to install,
but can handle significantly greater loads...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

eswimm said:


> Anyone put a hitch on an E39 sedan?
> 
> I need to tow a Sea Doo and right now I'm looking at a Draw-Tite from U-Haul installed for around $450.
> 
> Searching around, the only other hitch option I've seen is a Da'Lan, but it looks like it costs even more than the Draw-Tite.


I'm in the same boat and I'm looking at these two companies from UK
http://www.witter-towbars.com/ Model BM13AR - I like this one better since the bumper cover doesn't have to be cut that much and the cuts are not visible from the back and the tow ball is removable http://www.witter-towbars.com/towbars/vehicle_technical_details.aspx?VehicleID=2140338855

http://www.brinkweb.com/02a.php?brid=3&tid=6 - cuts visable from the back and I'm not too crazy about them, the price is lower than the Witter Tow Bar


----------



## eswimm (Aug 1, 2003)

JonS said:


> BMW offers a factory kit that is quite a bit more expensive to install,
> but can handle significantly greater loads...


That hitch looks great, I'd seen pictures of it when I searched here for E39 hitch info. Is it available only in Europe? I had called the local BMW parts department looking for an E39 hitch and they told me none were available.

How expensive are we talking? I don't want to spend a fortune, but I definitely don't want to sacrifice looks or the integrity of my electrical system.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

eswimm said:


> That hitch looks great, I'd seen pictures of it when I searched here for E39 hitch info. Is it available only in Europe? I had called the local BMW parts department looking for an E39 hitch and they told me none were available.
> 
> How expensive are we talking? I don't want to spend a fortune, but I definitely don't want to sacrifice looks or the integrity of my electrical system.


For certain it is available in the U.S. for a sportwagon, and most probably
for a sedan. The cost (installed) was over a grand. Major ordeal to replace
the innards of the rear bumper and install the wiring harness...


----------



## Bob/99/540iT (Oct 10, 2003)

I went with the factory hitch (got it from Crevier) on my my wagon, but just used one of the modular light hook-ups that you can get on-line (Hitch World) or at a trailer supply store. Big difference in price betwewen the BMW harness (over $300) and the modular ($60).

The only issue is the huge notch that needs to be cut in the bumper cover. Even with the cover, it stills looks bad.


----------

